
Fungi produce compounds with potential pharmaceutical applications - bryanrasmussen
https://news.umich.edu/researchers-resolve-how-fungi-produce-compounds-with-potential-pharmaceutical-applications/
======
bryanrasmussen
The original title was "Researchers resolve how fungi produce compounds with
potential pharmaceutical applications" but that was 10 too long. So I changed
it to "How fungi produce compounds with potential pharmaceutical applications"
but of course HN cut off the beginning How, which makes the current title sort
of a no, really, quelle surprise type of thing.

